

1 Year development plan for Straight, a Bitcoin payment processor - final_approach
http://straight.romansnitko.com/1yeardevplan.html

======
exo762
While I understand well how Bitcoin works, I do not understand what are
practical ramifications of going with Straight instead of Bitpay.

Selling BTC manually on some exchange? Some AML/KML stuff?

~~~
wmf
_Selling BTC manually on some exchange?_

Yeah, Straight exposes the merchant to a lot of currency risk. It's probably
only appropriate for merchants who also want to invest in BTC.

